# ohio mud ride



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

There is a mud ride in ohio the end of this month check it out powerlinepark ohio lots of deep mud i guess never been there but its all over you tube im going with a few guys so if anyone else wants to meet up works for me just shoot me pm.:rockn:


----------

